# Rocky Playing



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh, he's soooo cute! I love his white toes - wonder how long they'll stay white once he discovers MUD!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

You uploaded it wrong though - hehe. Dont worry I did the same thing today. You have to look for a 4 in the code for the clip...its 11 digits long. Unless YouTube is still working on approving your video 

Edited: Opppps now I see the video....very cute....tyvm


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

Rocky at 13 weeks

View attachment 3216


View attachment 3217


View attachment 3218


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

Thank you for giving me the idea



Katiesmommy said:


> You uploaded it wrong though - hehe. Dont worry I did the same thing today. You have to look for a 4 in the code for the clip...its 11 digits long. Unless YouTube is still working on approving your video
> 
> Edited: Opppps now I see the video....very cute....tyvm


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

Gldiebr said:


> Oh, he's soooo cute! I love his white toes - wonder how long they'll stay white once he discovers MUD!


I am sure not very long


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey no problem. I am a newbie at this whole video thing. Learning as we go. But now I can see why LJ takes videos all the time because...its addicting lol.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh Rocky is a doll!!~~~~~~


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

I am loving all these videos today. I just showed my husband both Rocky & Katie. That picture of Rocky looking out the window is a hoot. Did you use a video camera or a still camera? Mine still camera takes decent video but I don't have any sound with mine. Maybe I need to get out my instruction manual and check.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Rocky has the cutest little white feet! And it's so cool to see him absorbed in play. These puppy videos of Katie and Rocky will give anybody Puppy Fever!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What a cutie ...love the feet...............


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

Molly's Mom said:


> I am loving all these videos today. I just showed my husband both Rocky & Katie. That picture of Rocky looking out the window is a hoot. Did you use a video camera or a still camera? Mine still camera takes decent video but I don't have any sound with mine. Maybe I need to get out my instruction manual and check.


I used my digital camera. I do have a video camera, I wonder how to put that on youtube? I wonder if it would give me a better video? This one was sort of dark. Maybe I will try again another day in daylight and see if I get better video?


----------

